# Cormorant to fly after 3 years in the hanger



## Rastatt055 (16 Jan 2010)

Cormorant 149907 will conduct  a test flight on Tuesday, January 19, 2010. This will be its first flight since November 2006. This A/C was stripped (robbed) to supply the other 13 Cormorants with parts. It was  quite the effort put forth to rebuild 907 for flight. We are still having problems getting parts from AWIL.  MOB Comox is gearing up for Olympic coverage (althought I don't know what they will be doing).


----------



## Rastatt055 (26 Jan 2010)

Update::::: 907 has flown 3 flights after 3 years sitting in the hanger. The Cormorant is an incredible machine in that 907 made all three flights without any major problems. It is now available to the sqn to take on search and rescue standby duties. I remember when I worked on old fighters like the 101 and the 104 and old helicopters like the Sea king and when they sat in the hanger for a while they developed problems.  I guess there is something to say for technology?


----------



## Jorkapp (13 Apr 2010)

> I guess there is something to say for technology?



Nah, we just got a contractor to exterminate all the gremlins that were hiding in the hangars.


----------



## DocBacon (3 May 2010)

LOL!  I'm a snag exterminator.


----------

